# Was ist eine .ftpquota - Datei?



## Hagrid (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag PCGHX, 
ich frage mich schon länger, was eine .ftpquota Datei ist, die man schon auf Seiten von square7 oder bplaced hat..
Weiß das jemand? 

greetz Hagrid


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Februar 2011)

Vermutlich eine Textdatei, in der Quotalimits für nen FTP-Server stehen. (Lustige Idee, anhand des Dateinamens Abschätzungen haben zu wollen. Schau halt was drin steht.)


----------



## Hagrid (24. Februar 2011)

Haha ich schmeiß mich auf den Boden, weil das so eine lustige Idee war 

Egal, ich brauch keine weiteren Antworten. 
Kann gerne geschlossen werden.

greetz Hagrid


----------

